# Four Temperaments



## RisingWave (Mar 21, 2019)

These are Choleric, Phlegmatic, Sanguine and Melancholic. Apparently I'm some weird mix of Choleric and Melancholic. Any of you know shit about this, another thread on the subject already? It's interesting so feel free to talk about it.


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

@RisingWave This is the personality test/books that I was spoon fed ever since I was a child so I am quite into it. I am a phlegmatic melancholy. I find when I mention it to other people though they have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## moonmilk (Mar 25, 2019)

I can't figure out mine

I'm thinking melancholic-sanguine as someone who is introspective and not afraid to be emotionally vulnerable with a select few or through my writing but is also playful and adventurous

Phlegmatic is also a possibility


----------



## moue (Apr 27, 2019)

Same. Im both Melancholic and Choleric but I never dugged deep enough to know about it further


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't read much about temperaments, but I do type as melancholic.

I'm pretty lucky because melancholic descriptions fit me so much more than any other temperament, none of the others come close.

I'd say either phlegmatic or choleric would be second, but then again it depends on my mood which one I relate to more. Neither are that strong.

I haven't really seen any test or article about this system that particularly intrigues me to think much more about it, though.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

After observing MBTI in people, the Four Temperaments and Learning Styles pretty much helped with detecting the Political Temperaments and other temperaments systems of MBTI+


----------



## JosephZavala (Oct 1, 2019)

It's hard to determine your type yourself.


----------

